# Meeting another dog in the street barking and lunging at other dogs



## Jennypenny (20 June 2010)

I have two lovely dogs. They are both fine off lead and fine with other dogs BUT when I am on the way to the field if we meet another dog in the street on leads they both bark and lunge at the other dogs? (and the bitch sometimes pulls her collar and halti off in the process!) I have kept calm, lose lead thing but doesnt work. Been firm and told them off, they just ignore me and continue until the dog has gone. I have taken one of them to dog training and he still does this, he growls and barks lunges at other dogs, and although with the help of the trainer there is no improvement. If we meet dogs in the park off lead they are fine, or when I take them running up the track and pass other dogs they are fine. Take them round my friends house with her grumpy dog and they both are fine with him. Any help or advise how I can get them both to stop this on lead behaviour?


----------



## Ranyhyn (20 June 2010)

Do they like squeak toys?  A good squeak toy works wonders for my JRT, I have taught him to sit and wait while I squeak away, which takes their attention off unwanted things and gets it back on you.


----------



## CorvusCorax (20 June 2010)

It's pretty much insecurity and frustration rather than aggression.

I bet by now you anticipate it?
And you see another dog and go 'oh bugger'.
They'll be feeling that tension and are acting accordingly.
My dog used to do this, he would feel my tension and anxiety and insecurity, and then try to 'protect' his little (mahoosive) insecure self and his little insecure owner.
Having two, they are even more likely to act like 'Big Time Charlie's.

Depending on what drives them, food, ball, whatever, train them to focus on you, and only you, so that all good things come from you and nothing good happens unless they are looking at you, and you are much more exciting than other dogs. Take some yummy food with you in your pockets when you go out (if they are hungry, then all the better) or a ball, whatever does it for them, tease them with it.
Spend even ten minutes a day instilling the 'watch' command at home, in the garden, and slowly take it outside.


----------



## Jennypenny (20 June 2010)

Hi, yes i have tried there fav toys and treats to try and distract them. Still no good :0( 

So frustrating! They are such lovely dogs apart from this, just wish I could resolve it.


----------



## Jennypenny (20 June 2010)

CaveCanem said:



			It's pretty much insecurity and frustration rather than aggression.

I bet by now you anticipate it?
And you see another dog and go 'oh bugger'.
They'll be feeling that tension and are acting accordingly.
My dog used to do this, he would feel my tension and anxiety and insecurity, and then try to 'protect' his little (mahoosive) insecure self and his little insecure owner.
Having two, they are even more likely to act like 'Big Time Charlie's.

Depending on what drives them, food, ball, whatever, train them to focus on you, and only you, so that all good things come from you and nothing good happens unless they are looking at you, and you are much more exciting than other dogs. Take some yummy food with you in your pockets when you go out (if they are hungry, then all the better) or a ball, whatever does it for them, tease them with it.
Spend even ten minutes a day instilling the 'watch' command at home, in the garden, and slowly take it outside.
		
Click to expand...

Yes defo if I  see another dog and think Oh bugger! Here we go again! LOL They are both very strong dogs so I end up just holding on to them. If I see someone coming I tend to now change direction and walk away and go some where for them to pass. But like to today I have a dog behind and two dogs in front and had the challenge which ever way I went. Its so much more difficult with two as once one starts it the other does.


----------



## CorvusCorax (20 June 2010)

OK well then, hard as it is, you definitely have to reeeeelax. 

You're doing good to keep moving, standing still can increase the tension but I actually wouldn't walk away...just keep everything very active and light and animated and you WILL end up looking like a berk 

I do realise it is more difficult with two - we met another pair of GSDs last night and sniff sniff, all nice, but the minute Bella took a dislike to the dog sniffing her bum, Big Bro got very vocal, won't tolerate that, sorry, playtime over if you're going to be an arse so he got a rocket from me and we moved on quick smart.
I said to the owner as we walked past (and I do believe this) each would have been fine on their own, tis a pack thing but still not acceptable (for my two hooligans )


----------



## CAYLA (20 June 2010)

Dogs on a lead act very differently to dogs off a lead, off they can choose fight or flight, on a lead they have no choice and as suggested sometimes the cheer frustration of wanting to get to the dog, for reasons of aggression or simply to sniff the dog out they scramble, squal, bark and growl at times, the owner then tries desperately to take control and struggles, esp with a strong dog or in your case 2, this makes the situation worse, when you are jogging and they don't react, this is because they dont have time, and there is no threat or time to pay any interest, you have taken that option away by moving on and at a fast pace.
It may be worth working on them one at at time, burn some energy off them, or 1 at a time, before you go dog hunting, you need a good check chain (thinner rather than thick links) a good training lead or hali, to give you more control, and if they wont take note of a treat, try cheese in the palm of your hand let the dog sniff as you notice the other dog approach, don't allow the dog to take at this stage, just keep attention with it, keep you leave short but slack, this may keep more interest re the treat, as you appraoch the dog and u are passing, turn in a cirlcle, keeping the dog on your leg and release the treat into dogs mouth this way you pass and keep attention on the treat, by the time you have circled the dog has passed and you are facing the way you should, eventually you should beable to cut the cirlce out.
Otherwise firm reprimand, walk at a descent pace, dont stop and use "LEAVE IT" check firmly, I mean like you mean it, and dont panick or even give the dog time to react.
2 dogs will definately goad one another, so work with 1 at a time or take someone with you, also try and find a training class.


----------



## Foxyfilly (21 June 2010)

Walk them separately and do some one to one training with each of them.


----------



## Kellys Heroes (21 June 2010)

Ohhhhh how familiar this sounds!! And we tried everything!!

I have a grumpy German Shepherd (she was attacked when she was 2) and a Golden Retriever who follows her...walking them seperately and getting them to behave in the manner you want them to behave works wonders, but you MUST make sure this training is firmly based enough in order to stop them egging each other on when put back together. (Ie, practise at home, in the garden, house whatever and make sure you use the same commands in the same way)

We stopped our GSD doing this with people by taking her into town (sounds mad I know!) but my Dad had a lot of time off work so every day he'd walk her into our local village and sit and eat chips and let her sit with him and literally people and dog watch. Trust me, it was embarrassing at first  but the more we did it, the more people approached her to stroke her because she was quiet, the better she got  (and it did take around 6 months)
Now, she's still not completely cured of it but if I see a dog, I just relax (they can feel tension down the lead) keep the lead loose and give her a command, walking past normally and 9/10 times she will look but not react.

There will always be a pivotal point where you think "oh my god...its worked!" and its amazing. Its just patience, time consuming and it must be consistent.

Have you tried the method of when they aren't listening, turn round sharply without saying anything and walk in the opposite direction - if they aren't listening they get a shock! (useful for getting them to pay attention before you start your training)

There is also if you have a friend with a dog that is unknown to yours but will not react to yours as it goes to bark (if that makes sense!) and ignore it, try this (like a Stooge dog almost). Walk your dogs along the street with your friend coming in the opposite direction (obv not too close) - most of the occasions I've seen this its more like "i'll get in before you do!" and if they are ignored by the other dog, they quickly retreat!!

Good luck!!!!


----------



## Kellys Heroes (21 June 2010)

Jennypenny said:



			Yes defo if I  see another dog and think Oh bugger! Here we go again! LOL They are both very strong dogs so I end up just holding on to them. If I see someone coming I tend to now change direction and walk away and go some where for them to pass. But like to today I have a dog behind and two dogs in front and had the challenge which ever way I went. Its so much more difficult with two as once one starts it the other does.
		
Click to expand...

also in reply to this....

At first, if you feel better crossing the road to avoid the dogs, do this - BUT first, when you are walking them (and this is important), even when there are no dogs around, cross the road.
At random times, cross the road.
For no reason, cross the road.
Therefore crossing the road doesn't = wahheyyy dog time!!! 
Never walk away from the problem and always relax!!! Never haul the lead on them - they're always gonna win


----------



## Booboos (21 June 2010)

Annoying as it is, I think you need to work on them one at a time, so they can have your full attention. Pookie (JRT) was the same, fine off the lead, but barking and lunging on the lead and it took a good year to get him over this. If you can get the dog's attention then position him with his back to the other dog, if you can't do this, then place yourself between the two dogs and cut off his line of sight. Having a 'leave it' command in place (i.e. the dog knows this command and obeys it in less stressful situations) can be very helpful and also the bestest treats in the world.

Good luck, it does get better in time!


----------

